# Abstürze nach Update auf 3.03



## jogy (13. Nov. 2010)

HILLFFEEEE!!!
Nach einem Update auf die Version 3.03 stürzt der Server regelmäßig ab und ist nicht mehr erreichbar. Habe dann den Server neu aufgesetzt, da ich dachte es sei ein Fehler in der VMware. VMware war aber nicht die Ursache. Alle anderen Maschinen, ohne ISPconfig, laufen einwandfrei. Die ISPconfig 3.30 Maschine hat eine Auslastung von 100%, ist aber nicht mehr zu erreichen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?
----------- Update:
Nach Durchsicht der Logfiles ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Server am Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 den Geist aufgegeben hat. Auszug aus dem /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log

Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> Received signal: wake up
Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> ClamAV update process started at Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010
Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 52, sigs: 704727, f-level: 44, builder: sven)
Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> daily.cld is up to date (version: 12240, sigs: 146318, f-level: 53, builder: guitar)
Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 90, sigs: 10, f-level: 53, builder: edwin)
Sat Nov 13 02:03:54 2010 -> --------------------------------------
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> --------------------------------------
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> freshclam daemon 0.96.4 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i486)
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> ClamAV update process started at Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> main.cvd is up to date (version: 52, sigs: 704727, f-level: 44, builder: sven)
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> Downloading daily-12241.cdiff [100%]
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> daily.cld updated (version: 12241, sigs: 146323, f-level: 53, builder: guitar)
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> bytecode.cld is up to date (version: 90, sigs: 10, f-level: 53, builder: edwin)
Sat Nov 13 11:30:30 2010 -> Database updated (851060 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 88.198.17.100)


----------



## jogy (20. Nov. 2010)

Heute hat die VMware wieder eine Auslastung von 100%.
Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint, wenn ich die Webseite des client0 aufrufe:

Warning: Unknown: open(/var/www/clients/client0/web1/tmp/sess_a3e1044c75f5c47c89060233df8bb4b0, O_RDWR) failed: Read-only file system (30) in Unknown on line 0

Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/www/clients/client0/web1/tmp) in Unknown on line 0

Wie gesagt, der Server wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt. Alle anderen VMware, die kein ISPconfig haben, laufen wunschgemäß. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## jogy (20. Nov. 2010)

Bin wohl nicht der Einzige damit. Merkwürdig, wie gesagt ein fehlerfreies, neu aufgesetztes System...
http://www.howtoforge.org/forums/showthread.php?t=9193


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2010)

Der Thread auf den Du verlinkst hat mit Deinem Problem nichts zu tun. da geht es darum das jemand einen Festplattencrash hatte und das Filesystem von Linux imm read only modus gemountet wurde. Also nicht ispconfig spezifisch.

Zu Deinem Problem: Bis jetzt hab ich davon noch nichts gehört. Du müsstest mal etwas tiefer in den Logs graben und nach Fehlern suchen. Wenn Du eine 100% Auslastung hast, dann musst Du z.B. nachsehen welcher Prozess das verursacht.


----------



## jogy (27. Nov. 2010)

*Entwarnung!*

Der Fehler, der die VMware-Festplatte beschädigte hatte nichts mit ISPconfig zu tun.
Der Fehler war ausschließlich mein Fehler. Ich hatte gleichzeitig zum Update von ISPconfig ein Update des Betriebssystems auf dem Debian Host gemacht und eine kleine Fehlermeldung beim einkompilieren des VMware-Systems in den Kernel übersehen.


> Unable to make a vsock module that can be loaded in the running kernel:
> insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config5/vsock.o'


Nach dem Patch http://wiki.debian.org/VMware#InstallingVMwareServer2onLenny funktioniert alles wieder stabil. Den Backups sei Dank!! Sorry für das Posting und die "falsche Verdächtigung"


----------

